#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-31
<TonyBurn> morning
<TonyBurn> bore da etc
<Kaia> shwmae TonyBurn
<TonyBurn> heh, not head shwmae in ages..
<TonyBurn> lo
<Kaia> :)
<Kaia> anyone have a clue about LDAP lol
<TonyBurn> depends...
<TonyBurn> what you want to do with it?
<Kaia> depends on what?
<Kaia> part of an assignment, we have to use ldap
<Kaia> none of us have a clue lol
<TonyBurn> use it to authenticate against? use it to interrogate?
<Kaia> authenticate against
<TonyBurn> so you know why ldap exists etc?
<TonyBurn> sorry if i'm patronising
<Kaia> yes we do
<TonyBurn> what are you developing in?
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<brobostigon> brobostigon-andr: boo.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-01
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-02
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<brobostigon> morning again, everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-03
<markjones> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdhrE5RMDfQ&feature=related
<ianto> markjones: You there?
<markjones> yup
<ianto> markjones: Ever heard the Clwb Cymru albums?
<markjones> No, I'd like to though ;)
<ianto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYYUAib5EWo&feature=related
<ianto> Pretty epic
<ianto> There's a club version of Oes Gafr Eto of all tunes...
<ianto> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clwb-Cymru-2-Dj-Sg/dp/B0044PSZBS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296776097&sr=8-2
<ianto> You can preview them on the Amazon store page
<markjones> hehe
<ianto> Ar Hyd y Nos, Ar Lan y Mor, Yma o Hyd, all having clwb versions, what the heck has happened ;)
<markjones> coolio
 * markjones headbangs to Sosban Fach
<ianto> Roflkopter
<ianto> These songs shouldn;t have high BPM let alone a BPM
<ianto> They're tune on more classical instruments for jeez sakes :p
<ianto> s/tune/done
<markjones> lol
<ianto> They are quite a cool take on them though
<markjones> yup
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-04
<brobostigon> evening everyone.
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<TonyBurn> hello
<brobostigon> afternooning TonyBurn
<TonyBurn> so, looking forward to the rugby later?
<brobostigon> not really interested to be truthful, sorry,
<TonyBurn> :/
<brobostigon> i would like wales to win though.
<plod> i am half chips
<plod> and i like my rugby
<brobostigon> afternoonings ianto :)
<ianto> p'nawn da
<plod> p'nawn da
<plod> sut mae
<brobostigon> shwmae plod
<plod> iawn
<plod> a tithe?
<brobostigon> plod: i am not familier with the word tithe.
<plod> i do not have my geiriadur at the office, but I mean, and you? some idium i learnt, but i am not sure if my spelling is off
<brobostigon> plod: i couldnt find it inthe dictionary, and i havent seen the word before,
<plod> yeah trouble is there could be a ' in there to miss half the word out hehe
<brobostigon> ah, i see.
<plod> im not a very good written welsh kinda guy, though im not much better spoken
<brobostigon> ohwell.
<plod> mae flin 'da fi
<plod> Rhaid i fi trio mwy galed
<brobostigon> me aswell, i think.
<plod> :)
<plod> so how are things?
<brobostigon> plod: no bad, i predictthings are going to be much busier for me. how about you?
<plod> counting down the minutes till 17:30
<plod> this week has dragged
<brobostigon> :(
<plod> i guess cause i had such a blinder last weekend, it was inevitable
<plod> are things going to busier for you in a good way?
<brobostigon> i see.
<brobostigon> plod: we will see.
<brobostigon> but challenging.
<plod> good luck to you with it :)
<brobostigon> thank you. :)
<plod> i am parsing log files right now, I think my boss thinks this is going to be a few hours job, by my calculation this one file is going to take about 22 hours, and theres 54 to do, though this is one of the biggest ones
<brobostigon> :(
<plod> its all good
<brobostigon> ok.
<plod> i enjoy sometimes the simple things
<plod> like gross understimates
<plod> :D
<brobostigon> okies, :)
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-05
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<Welshy-Rob> Evening all
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Welshy-Rob
<Welshy-Rob> How are we all? Long time no speak :)
<brobostigon> Welshy-Rob: i have a possible interesting project coming up, but thats about it. and you?
<Welshy-Rob> Awsome :) is it top secret then?? haha
<brobostigon> Welshy-Rob: howeevr i am fine, myhip hurts, and my back, and my eczema has calmed down. how about you?
<Welshy-Rob> im good thanks :) been offered a place in Glamorgan uni !!
<Welshy-Rob> and kingston in london ;)
<brobostigon> Welshy-Rob: IT for the company my dad is going to form.
<brobostigon> thats good to hear, :)
<brobostigon> well done,
<Welshy-Rob> Sweeet that will keep you busy and glad to hear it ^^^
<Welshy-Rob> brobostigon, Thanks :)
<brobostigon> i would agree, yes, maybe busy.
<Welshy-Rob> brobostigon, is  ianto still about?
<brobostigon> Welshy-Rob: should be, yes. you just need to catch him when he is around.
<Welshy-Rob> Ah Fairs :)
<brobostigon> he is around often.
<Welshy-Rob> brobostigon, know anything about programming??
<Welshy-Rob> or anyone else??
<brobostigon> Welshy-Rob: can you be more specific. programming is a big subject, and varied interpretations.
<Welshy-Rob>  brobostigon,  well as a college project im thinking about writing a keylogger in python possibly C#  (as an practical joke to my subject teacher who dosent think i can pull it off) but yeh i dont really know how to go about it :/
<brobostigon> Welshy-Rob: it would have to be a module inside xorg, as xorg manages keyboard input.
<Welshy-Rob> umm okay :) ill look into it
<Welshy-Rob> ...
<brobostigon> that is if it uses xorg that is.
<Welshy-Rob> probably xorg controls the mouse and screen ( i belive)
<brobostigon> well xorg does the basic graphical output, mouse and keyboard, and its basic interaction. yes.
<brobostigon> however, many other components are probebly involved in keyboard setup.
<Welshy-Rob> humm think its too much of a challange my self?
<brobostigon> howeevr i am thinking xorg, as your keystrokes travel via underlying pickup, and have to go via xorg to go to gui apps.
<brobostigon> but i maybe totally wrong.
<brobostigon> Welshy-Rob: ot stick a module in the kernel, which does basic hw pickup.
<brobostigon> or*
<Welshy-Rob> brobostigon,  okayy sounds a bit too complex for me xd
<brobostigon> Welshy-Rob: i amsure using enough research andlogic, you canwork it out.
<Welshy-Rob> im am sure i can...given a bit of time xD
<brobostigon> definatly. :)
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-06
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well everyone.
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<TonyBurn> afternoon
 * brobostigon returns from pub.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-30
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-31
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> *cough*
 * brobostigon gets markjones some tissues.
<brobostigon> hello markjones :)
<markjones> helo
<markjones> cgriff: what did you want me for?
<Guest13731> markjones: When?
<brobostigon> helo everyone,
<cgriff> brobostigon: Buenos dias
<brobostigon> helo cgriff :)
<brobostigon> it is sad isnt it, when all bbc south have to resort to, is a missing lama, news must be pretty bad.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<Kaia> Shwmae brob
<cgriff_> Helo i'ch dau
<markjones> shwma'
<cgriff> Gwael :p
<cgriff> Kaia: Do you write many essays with CS?
<brobostigon> helo Kaia and cgriff and markjones :)
<markjones> cgriff: wyt ti'n wybod be sy'n mynd ymlaen penwythnos nesa'?
<cgriff> markjones: Dim ond y bydda i'n wneud cyfweliad am 1 o'r gloch dydd Sadwrn i helpu rhywun efo'i radd
<markjones> o, oce, Pryd wyt ti'n mynd 'nol i Aber?
<cgriff> markjones: Dydd Llun
<markjones> ella mi fyddai Natalie a fi yn dod draw Dydd/Nos Sadwrn
<Kaia> cgriff: a few, depends on the modules why?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-03
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-04
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-05
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
